# Southern Garden Scents sale



## agriffin (Aug 25, 2010)

Fragrance oils on sale...anybody try any of these?  Shipping is only 6.99 so that's cool.

http://southerngardenscents.com/index.p ... 3hv9iojjp4


----------



## agriffin (Aug 25, 2010)

YES!  They have Chai Tea.  Has anybody tried there Chai Tea?

Well, I went ahead and got:

Coconut
Black Vanilla
Cedar Leaves
Pumpkin Pie Spice
Chai Tea

Oh and one of their molds.  I know somebody said they're good for salt bars, so that's the plan for it.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm scared off of Chai Tea since I tried NG's.
It makes my top three most disgusting fo's ever. (although this may be a matter of opinion.)

If you get it, let me know how you like it.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 25, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> I'm scared off of Chai Tea since I tried NG's.
> It makes my top three most disgusting fo's ever. (although this may be a matter of opinion.)
> 
> If you get it, let me know how you like it.



Really?  Oh no!    I used a bar of soap that was chai tea mixed with a coffee fragrance and it was awesome!  So I've been trying to make something like it ever since.  I think they used BB Chai Tea Cybilla FO, but they are too expensive to me.  So hopefully this one will be good.

What didn't you like about NG's?


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 25, 2010)

I love Southern Garden.  I haven't tried any of those scents, but I'd love to hear your thoughts when you soap them.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 26, 2010)

I did get some "sniffies" that were in those sample perfume containers, I liked all of them, I just havent got around to ordering any full size.


----------



## cwarren (Aug 26, 2010)

The only 1 I have tried is Nag Champa.. And I loved it !    I have 8 that I have not used yet. I'll post as I use them.. Hope everyone will do the same


----------



## agriffin (Aug 27, 2010)

Well darn!  I got a notice that they were out of Chai Tea.  That's really the one I wanted...o'well.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 31, 2010)

Okay, so I soaped most of my fragrances.  None of them accelerated or seized.

Coconut - smells great, soaped great...we'll see how it cures out.  A little tan, but not too dark.  I soaped it in a salt bar.

Cedar leaves - soaped great, smelled great. I did this one in a salt bar also and LOVE it.  It makes a good guy scent.

Pumpkin Spice - soaped great but to me it smells more like butter than anything else.  It's not even that spicy.  I'm not smelling the pumpkin so much, but I'll give it a bit of time and see how it does.

Black Vanilla - Soaped great, but the smell is a bit off.  Doesn't really smell like vanilla but I'm not real sure.  I'll report on this one and the pumpkin when I cut tomorrow.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Okay, so I soaped most of my fragrances.  None of them accelerated or seized.
> 
> Coconut - smells great, soaped great...we'll see how it cures out.  A little tan, but not too dark.  I soaped it in a salt bar.
> 
> ...



Any updates? What about the coconut... my coconuts have faded in the past.

(hahaha :roll: )


----------



## agriffin (Sep 2, 2010)

Oops...I forgot!  

I cut the pumpkin and the black vanilla.  I actually like the pumpkin now...still really buttery, but I think it will be a great fall scent.  I ordered pumpkin crunch II from WSP so will try that also.  

The black vanilla is nice.  Not very strong but nice.  I would use it again. 

The coconut is still strong...we'll see how it keeps doing.  I think I soaped it about 5-6 days ago.  And it's just light tan, I was worried about it going darker.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Sep 2, 2010)

oooh, do let us know how the Pumpkin Crunch II (WSP) works out for ya....I'm actually going to order some of that today.... I also found that WSP's Spiced Cranberry is a pretty strong, autumn fragrance that would probably mix well with the buttery FOs that need a bit of spicin up!


----------



## agriffin (Sep 2, 2010)

jadiebugs1 said:
			
		

> oooh, do let us know how the Pumpkin Crunch II (WSP) works out for ya....I'm actually going to order some of that today.... I also found that WSP's Spiced Cranberry is a pretty strong, autumn fragrance that would probably mix well with the buttery FOs that need a bit of spicin up!



Oh good on the Spiced Cranberry!


----------

